# Out of Bounds Areas?



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi Folks

Still checking out possible locations from here in the UK so a few more questions 

Spotted some for sale in locations such as Armou and Pissouri

Now I have seen the various posts in the CPN about the various long running problems with landslide damage etc.

So are properties in all parts if these two locations to be avoided at all costs or are there specific parts only? 

This has also made me wonder whether there are any other areas/regions with known property issues that should be avoided?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Jim

The landslides in Pissouri & Armou do not affect all of the villages. In Pissouri, the areas affected by the landslide are to the south of the village in Limnes, Yiousouphis, Safires, Merika, Kalogeri, Merika, and Roes.

You can see a map of the affected areas on my website in my post at Daily Mail meets Pissouri landslide victims.

As for Armou, eleven homes are affected below the church. Satellite photo on my website at Armou affected houses.

Cheers,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Properties above the church in Armou are ok. It is below the church that the land is clay and suffers from slippage.

Marathounda is another one to be wary of. It is next to Armou and has similar problems.

There are also areas in Nata that have some bad land slip problems and also Choletria.

I think that if you are interested in any properties that are on sloping land it is a good idea to get an independent survey to check the land out. Any money spent on a survey is money well spent if it saves you buying a problem property.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Jim

Just to add to Veronica's post. I published a property buyer's check-list some time ago that you may find useful at Property buyers’ check-list.

It needs a few tweaks (when I get the time.)

Cheers,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks Veronica and Nigel - as always very useful info - much appreciated 

Jim


----------



## karl_2921 (4 mo ago)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Jim The landslides in Pissouri & Armou do not affect all of the villages. In Pissouri, the areas affected by the landslide are to the south of the village in Limnes, Yiousouphis, Safires, Merika, Kalogeri, Merika, and Roes. You can see a map of the affected areas on my website in my post at Daily Mail meets Pissouri landslide victims. As for Armou, eleven homes are affected below the church. Satellite photo on my website at Armou affected houses. Cheers,


 Hi I'm actually due to look at the large one with Ted roof at bottom of satellite image on Monday do you have any info on that please ?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I haven't visited the area for more than 2 years. At that time only the properties with the red dots were affected. I expect the others are OK.


----------

